# The Last of Us: Kommende Serie erhält ersten Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Last of Us: Kommende Serie erhält ersten Trailer*

					Gestern war der sogenannte The-Last-of-Us-Day, an dem das Studio Naughty Dog und die Spieler jährlich das gleichnamige Universum feiern. Nachdem es in den letzten Monaten bereits die ersten Bilder und kleine Videoausschnitte gab, wurde in diesem Jahr zu den Feierlichkeiten der erste volle Trailer zu der kommenden The-Last-of-Us-Serie veröffentlicht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Last of Us: Kommende Serie erhält ersten Trailer*


----------



## INU.ID (29. September 2022)

Ok, sieht schon mal richtig ordentlich aus.


----------



## doedelmeister (29. September 2022)

Sieht gut aus auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (29. September 2022)

Ersteindruck: gut.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (29. September 2022)

Eine Übersicht der Schauspieler.









						The Last of Us (TV Series 2023– ) - IMDb
					

The Last of Us: Created by Neil Druckmann, Craig Mazin. With Pedro Pascal, Bella Ramsey, Gabriel Luna, Nick Offerman. Joel and Ellie, a pair connected through the harshness of the world they live in, are forced to endure brutal circumstances and ruthless killers on a trek across post-pandemic...




					www.imdb.com
				




Bin gespannt, wie sich die Geschichte sich in der Serie entwickelt.

Hoffe, es endet nicht im Desaster wie Resident Evil ...


----------



## INU.ID (29. September 2022)

Ich hab mal ein paar (unpassende) Beiträge entfernt.

Bitte bleibt sachlich und beim Thema. Danke.


----------



## Thunderburne (29. September 2022)

Hätte mir für Elli eine andere Besetzung gewünscht !


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2022)

Wenn der Trailer visuell und akustisch die Inszenierung der Serie widerspiegelt und nicht bereits alle guten Szenen  der ersten Staffel verbraucht hat, wird das richtig gut.

Alles schön dreckig und desolat, aber nicht so übertrieben, dass man sich fragen würde, wie da noch jemand überleben kann.


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (29. September 2022)

Die Schauspieler müssen nicht unbedingt so aussehen wie im Spiel.
Für mich kommt es auf die Schauspielerische Leistung an und ob sie es schaffen ein stets beklemmendes Gefühl zu erzeugen und eine spannende und in sich schlüssige Geschichte zu erzählen. Es soll also nicht zu einer Seifenoper verkommen.


----------



## Susi-Skywalker (29. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> nicht nur du. Gibts vielen die dem zustimmen. Joel ist jetzt mexikaner? Wtf Sieht aus wie eine weiter staffel the walking cringe
> 
> Josh Brolin


Ich finde die Besetzung von Joel sehr gut. Jedenfalls für die zeit die vor dem Timeskip spielt.
Für die Zeit aus TLOU2 sieht er wirklich zu jung aus.
Und the Walking Dead hat glaube ich nicht solche Zombies wie The Last of Us. In TWD ist ja der Fokus mittlerweile eher auf den zwischenmenschlichen Konflikten.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> nicht nur du. Gibts vielen die dem zustimmen.


Manche Gegenvorschläge reichen allerdings auch von cringe bis wtf.

Wer wäre deine Wunschkandidatin gewesen?



ModernW schrieb:


> Joel ist jetzt mexikaner?


Pedro Pascal wurde in Chile geboren. Macht aber nichts, ist ja nur wenige Flugstunden von Mexiko entfernt ...


----------



## Susi-Skywalker (29. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Manche Gegenvorschläge reichen allerdings auch von cringe bis wtf.
> 
> Wer wäre deine Wunschkandidatin gewesen?


Elliot (damals noch Ellen) Page fand ich zu der Zeit der Bekanntmachung der Serie eine perfekte Wahl.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2022)

Susi-Skywalker schrieb:


> Elliot (damals noch Ellen) Page fand ich zu der Zeit der Bekanntmachung der Serie eine perfekte Wahl.


Stand aber schon damals nicht für das Projekt zur Verfügung.

Ich persönlich habe da keine Präferenz, finde jetzt aber Bella Ramsey nicht komplett unpassend vom Typus her. Und in "His Dark Materials" hat sie recht gut gespielt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

Leider nur auf Sky 👎


----------



## Thunderburne (29. September 2022)

Susi-Skywalker schrieb:


> Ich finde die Besetzung von Joel sehr gut. Jedenfalls für die zeit die vor dem Timeskip spielt.
> Für die Zeit aus TLOU2 sieht er wirklich zu jung aus.
> Und the Walking Dead hat glaube ich nicht solche Zombies wie The Last of Us. In TWD ist ja der Fokus mittlerweile eher auf den zwischenmenschlichen Konflikten.
> 
> MfG


Das älter machen ist ja mit Bart und etwas grau nicht schwer!
Joel haben sie super besetzt nach meinem Geschmack.
Bei  Narcos konnte er meiner Meinung nach überzeugen und ist noch relativ unverbraucht!


----------



## SilentHunter (29. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Manche Gegenvorschläge reichen allerdings auch von cringe bis wtf.
> 
> Wer wäre deine Wunschkandidatin gewesen?
> 
> ...


Frei nach Loddar M. ob Mailand oder Madrid völlig egal hauptsache Italien


----------



## owned139 (29. September 2022)

ModernW schrieb:


> Joel ist jetzt mexikaner? Wtf Sieht aus wie eine weiter staffel the walking cringe


Pedro Pascal ist ein 1a Schauspieler und für mich ein weiterer Grund, weshalb ich die Serie schauen werde.


----------



## FlsShdRiVe32 (29. September 2022)

Mit dem Schauspieler, kann man nichts falsch machen, werde dass ganze beobachten und freue mich drauf.


----------



## doedelmeister (29. September 2022)

Ob der Typ jetzt Mexikaner ist und die Göre nicht genau aussieht wie im Spiel. Wen juckt das? Wenn das Drehbuch passt und die schauspielerische Leistung könnte mir das nicht egaler sein.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Diese Videospiel-Reihe ist irgendwie komplett an mir vorbei gegangen.
Da ich kaum Konsole in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe.
Aber ich würde mir die Serie eventuell angucken wenn...



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Leider nur auf Sky 👎


...sie nicht auf Sky laufen würde.

So hat sich das Thema für mich erledigt.

Aber komme eh kaum mit dem Serien gucken auf Prime und Disney hinterher.


----------



## trigger831 (29. September 2022)

Macht erstmal einen ganz soliden Eindruck. Ob der Cast und das Drehbuch überzeugen können, wird sich halt zeigen müssen.


----------



## GladiusTi (29. September 2022)

Wird wohl erst mal nur das erste Spiel abhandeln, oder?

So richtig interessiert bin ich dank Teil 2 nur bedingt. Ich warte mal die Reviews ab. Besetzung find ich ok.


----------



## Wired (1. Oktober 2022)

Wenn HBO was macht dann wirds auch gut und in dem Fall ists HBO Max also noch ein Level höher.


----------

